# All Aboard For 'Disney's A Christmas Carol' Train Tour



## MrFSS (May 8, 2009)

FROM SNEAK PEEKS OF EXCLUSIVE 3D FILM FOOTAGE TO SUMMERTIME SNOW - DISNEY PULLS OUT ALL THE WHISTLE STOPS FOR 40-CITY TRAVELING EXPERIENCE

Departing Los Angeles</B>* May 22; Tour to Cover More Than 16,000 Miles *

Disney is pulling out all the whistle stops and taking its show on the road with a spectacular immersive and interactive 40-city train tour including a 3D sneak peek of film footage from the upcoming movie "Disney's A Christmas Carol," it was announced today (05/08/09) by Dick Cook, chairman, The Walt Disney Studios. Set amidst a snowy backdrop -- complete with all of the sights and sounds of Christmas including carolers, decorations, giveaways and many more surprises in each of the 40 cities -- the Train Tour is being launched with HP on board as the title and technology sponsor and driven by Amtrak. This family event is for guests of all ages and is free to the public.

Full story and the complete schedule *HERE*.


----------



## JayPea (May 8, 2009)

Wow, whaddya know?? An attraction like this that will actually visit the nearest home station (Spokane)??? I just hope it doesn't arrive in Spokane in the dead of night like the Empire Builder does.  I don't know how excited I'd be, however, to see anything remotely related to snow and winter after our ridiculously harsh winter (all-time record snowfall among other things).  Guess I might as well chance it, though!

And 40 cities in 24 weeks---that sounds like one of Traveler's AGR trips!!!  :lol:


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (May 8, 2009)

To bad it won't be in South Station for the gathering


----------



## Alice (May 9, 2009)

The train pulled into LAUS tonight on track 13. Security had one side fenced off and a Surfliner on track 12 blocked most of the other side. They have a couple of wheelchair lifts set out so maybe are planning on being open for train day.

Whooz took photos, see train day LA thread.


----------



## the_traveler (May 11, 2009)

JayPea said:


> And 40 cities in 24 weeks---that sounds like one of Traveler's AGR trips!!!  :lol:


I resemble that remark! 

40 cities in 24 weeks - and only 16,000 miles? :huh: I can easily do that in 1-2 weeks! :lol:


----------



## gswager (May 15, 2009)

It will turn Santa Fe and Albuquerque into Disney attraction! Here's the info.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (May 25, 2009)

Memorial Day L.A. Times article on the Disney train:

All aboard for 'Carol'

Over 30,000 people and 3-hour waits? That's Disney alright! National Train Day L.A. folks had it easy. Includes photo gallery with crowd, exterior, and interior views.


----------

